#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-10
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-16
<ButterflyOfFire> humm
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour
<ButterflyOfFire> humm what is this Off : #ubuntu-dz o ntczMNo :MODE cannot be set due to channel having an active MLOCK restriction policy ?
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: ça verrouille les modes je crois
<Off> je ne l'ai pas configuré par contre
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: /msg ChanServ SET #foo MLOCK OFF
<Off> je n'ai pas les droits apparement
<ButterflyOfFire> humm bizarre, pourtant personne n'y a touché
<ButterflyOfFire> je viens de consulter les logs
<ButterflyOfFire> Le mode du canal sont restés les mêmes +Ccntz
<ButterflyOfFire> ok j'y ai accès moi
<ButterflyOfFire> je vais essayer un -
<ButterflyOfFire> oups
<ButterflyOfFire> je tente un -OP sur toi Off pour voir
<Off> ok
<ButterflyOfFire> Bizarre ça ne marche pas
<Off> t'as désactivé le MLOCK ?
<ButterflyOfFire> ouep
<Off> bizarre
<Off> 12:30:21 [freenode] -!- #ubuntu-dz o MNo MODE cannot be set due to channel having an active MLOCK restriction policy
<ButterflyOfFire> voilà  /msg ChanServ SET #ubuntu-dz  MLOCK OFF
<ButterflyOfFire> -ChanServ- The MLOCK for #ubuntu-dz has been set to +MN.
<ButterflyOfFire> je check c'est quoi ce +MN
<ButterflyOfFire> Et si l'on vire ChanServ momentanément tu pense que ça va faire quelque chose ?
<ButterflyOfFire> voilà  /msg ChanServ SET #ubuntu-dz  MLOCK OFF
<ButterflyOfFire> ok c'est bon
<ButterflyOfFire> Humm ok problème résolu Off ... il s'agit du flag secure OFF
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok problème réglé Off ... l'utilisateur gry du canal #freenode m'a conseillé d'enlever le flag SECURE ON et le mettre en OFF pour le moment
<ButterflyOfFire> c'est que ce je viens de faire ... on verra bien ce que celà v donner
<ButterflyOfFire> Pour le moment ça a l'air de fonctionner :)
<ButterflyOfFire> @+ je me concentre sur mon boulot pour le moment ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée ;)
#ubuntu-dz 2015-09-09
<franour1968> bonjour
<franour1968> y a quelqu'un??
<franour1968> besoin de savoir comment débuter avec konversation?
<elacheche> salut franour1968 :)
<elacheche> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/04/konversation-look-at-default-kde-irc.html
<franour1968> merci beaucoup elacheche :)
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-dz 2015-09-11
<abougouffa> hi ubuntu algeria!
